# [BAREBONE] Que me conseillez vous ?

## Hammerhead2048

Salut tout le monde,

Bon, j'ai une petite question... Qu'est-ce que vous me conseillez pour me monter un petit barebone (j'ai pas trop de place dans ma chambre) pour pas trop cher ?

Ca me servira uniquement en tant que DVD Box et Divx box. Voire à la rigueur, à remplacer mon magnétoscope qui commence à rendre l'ame...

Par contre, j'ai déjà prévu la partie logicielle, alors au menu, je mettrai:

OS: Linux Gentoo

Interface utilisateur: Freevo (j'ai vu des screenshots et ça a l'air bien sympa).

Par contre, pour le matériel, si y'avais un moyen de brancher une petite télécommande, ce serait encore mieux. Ah, et j'allais oublier, il faut que ce soit silencieux.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## DuF

Faudrait peut être regarder du côté des solutions de VIA, il me semble qu'ils font des processeurs avec refroidissement passif, le tout en mini-atx, donc ça peut être solution. Il y a aussi ASUS qui fait une sorte de barbone mais j'ai paumé le nom   :Confused: 

----------

## Hammerhead2048

Le Terminator si j'ai bonne mémoire... Mais il est un peu grand.

----------

## DuF

Ah non ça me reviens, c'est le pundit aux environs de 150¤ à montgallet je crois.

----------

## Angelion

DVD Box, Divx Box le plus petit possible sous linux ?

Ya pas bcp de choix, VIA en mini ITX avec C3.

Par contre je ne vois pas trop l'interet de Gentoo, tu te fais un LFS multimedia en qq mega octet qui boot en 10 secondes maximum, et voilà   :Wink: 

Un apercu ? -> ici

----------

## Hammerhead2048

Je vais regarder ça.

Par contre, pour la LFS, je pourai toujours tenter, mais je trouve que Gentoo est nettement plus simple à utiliser...

Sinon, pour Freevo, ça utilise quoi ? Xine ou Mplayer ?

----------

## scout

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Faudrait peut être regarder du côté des solutions de VIA, il me semble qu'ils font des processeurs avec refroidissement passif, le tout en mini-atx, donc ça peut être solution.

 

Il y a quelques temps les processeurs strictements passifs étaient un peu juste pour décoder du mpeg4 (divx-xvid et compagnie), mais ça a pêut être évolué depuis. De même la sortie tv et la carte graphique intégrées n'avaient pas un bon support sous linux et il reste quelques vieux threads où les utilisateurs de ces cartes mères se plaignaient. Je ne me suis pas mis au courant des toutes dernières nouvelles et la situation a certainement changé. En tout cas renseigne toi bien avant de prendre un tel processeur.

Personellement je prendrais un boitier antec aria avec une carte mini atx, c'est plus cher et un peu plus grand, mais j'aime bien le concept   :Laughing:   et ça pourra servir un jour en vrai pc et pas uniquement en divx box

----------

## DuF

 *scout wrote:*   

> Personellement je prendrais un boitier antec aria avec une carte mini atx, c'est plus cher et un peu plus grand, mais j'aime bien le concept    et ça pourra servir un jour en vrai pc et pas uniquement en divx box

 

Oué mais comme tu dis, ça ne rentre plus vraiment dans la définition du barebone et niveau budget c'est clairement différent  :Smile: 

Il faut savoir écouter l'utilisateur pas lui faire changer d'avis   :Wink: 

client : Bonjour monsieur, je voudrais une fiat500

vendeur : pourquoi ne pas prendre une ferrari F50, c'est beaucoup mieux !

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Angelion

 *Hammerhead2048 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, pour la LFS, je pourai toujours tenter, mais je trouve que Gentoo est nettement plus simple à utiliser...
> 
> 

 

Maintenant ca depend de ce que tu veux, tu n'auras jamais une gentoo qui boot en 5 secondes et prend moins de 10 Mo sur ton disque, ce qui est un maximum qd on parle de systemes specialisés comme le suggerait ton tout premier post (DivX+DVD).

Pour ce qui est de la decompression MPEG4 un C3 à 1Ghz s'en sort tres bien, meme si il peine un peu dans les avances rapides, par contre pour les DVD aucun soucis, les cartes integrent un decodeur materiel.

----------

## zeuss1414

Je ne sais pas ce que tu concidere comme pas chere et petit mais moi j'aime bien ces deux là car ils ont une telecommande et un ecran externe ...

----------

## Hammerhead2048

Ca m'a l'air pas mal du tout en effet, reste à voir si tout vas passer avec Linux...

Par contre, je crois que je vais aussi en faire quelque chose pour enregistrer de la vidéo pour remplacer mon magnéto qui commence à déconner lui aussi. Par contre, faut voir si y'aura la place pour monter une carte TV.

Sinon, j'ai vu un peu ce qu'on pouvait faire avec Freevo et Myth, et franchement, j'hésite entre les 2 maintenant...

----------

## zeuss1414

A mon avis Myth est mieux, il te permet de ripper des DVD, de jouer a d'ancien jeux .... 

Du coup je me demande si je vais pas essayer de faire la meme chose que toi. 

Tu as vu les barbonne les moins chere a quel pris ???

----------

## anigel

Aucune hésitation : Asus Terminator P4/533A.

Je peux en parler en connaissance de cause : j'en ai un qui me sert exactement à la même chose (avec quelques fonctions en plus). Je ne vais pas refaire mon argumentaire : tout est expliqué dans ce post (un peu vieux, mais rien n'a changé dans ma config).

----------

## zeuss1414

Ce post est pas mal. Cependant je trouve que le projet MythTv est plus approprié pour faire une "divxbox". 

J'ai juste une question pour toi :

Tu utilise cette machine comme passerelle et divxbox en meme temps ou juste comme divxbox ???

----------

## zeuss1414

Apres queleque recherche et au risque de me faire des ennemis il me semble que la meilleur methode pour faire une divx box pas chere est d'uitliser une xbox qui vaut environ 179  et de rejouter une puce a environs 40. 

En utilisant Xbox Media Center il semble que ca marche du tonnère ...

----------

## J4nus

tu peux meme économiser encore 40  car la puce pour la Xbox n'est plus obligatoire...

Grâce à une faille qui a été trouvée dans un jeu, il est maintenant possible de modifier le bios sans rien changer d'un niveau hardware. (En son temps, un concours avait été lancé avec des $ à la clé pour celui/ceux qui arriverai(en)t à cet "hack" de xbox.

Le xbox media center fonctionne très bien, il est basé sur mplayer si j'ai bon souvenir.

Je l'ai vu en marche et tu peux très facilement jouer un film stocké sur un cd, dvd, disque ou encore par le réseau (avec samba ou ftp). L'avance rapide, lancée avec la télécommande fonctionne à merveille également.

----------

## anigel

Cette solution paraît fort intéressante, en effet. Surtout compte tenu du prix !

Je me demandais si certains d'entre vous avaient des liens sur le net vers des sites (ou forums ?) parlant de tout ceci (toutes les xbox permettent-elles cela ? les nouvelles ne sont pas bridées à ce niveau-là ? comment se passe la lecture, etc...). J'ai cherché, sans succès (pas longtemps c'est vrai mais je suis naze là  :Sad:  ).

Merci d'avance.

----------

## anigel

Je suis tombé sur cet article en surfant un peu. Cela amène quelques éléments de réponse.

----------

## erwan

Je me suis fait ca avec un Shuttle equipe (en serie) d'une carte mere nvidia avec sortie tele et dual screen.

Avec 2 claviers et 2 souris (ou plutot un clavier, une souris et un ensemble clavier/souris infra-rouge) et un xorg configure comme il faut, ca me fait comme un PC et une boite multimedia independante.

----------

## jonaswidarsson

Sorry for hijacking and as well posting in the wrong language.

I am trying to find out if my ethernet plug in the mainboard of an "ASUS Terminator T-2" works under linux.

I don't know anything about which chipset it has, because I simply can't find any docs about it. All "lspci" tells me is that there are unknown ATI devices listed in the buses.

Does anyone know anything?

Thanks,

Jonas

----------

## Trevoke

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProduct.asp?Submit=list&catalog=3&DEPA=0&bop=and&InnerManu=1315&CMP=KNC-0vertur3

Can this help?

Also, lspci -v might be a bit more .. verbose..  :Smile: 

----------

## jonaswidarsson

Thank you for replying.

I am afraid the information didn't help much. It only says "LAN: 10/100 LAN". The chipset vendor for other things might be SIS, but the sis900 module does not work for the builtin ethernet card.

Funny I find linux graphic drivers for X on the CD, but not for anything else.

Next step will be to open the box with a flashlight and try to find something.

If I fail, I might just try to contact ASUS for support. (Never needed to before.  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## jonaswidarsson

 *jonaswidarsson wrote:*   

> Next step will be to open the box with a flashlight and try to find something.

 It's an RTL8201 chip. which would mean sis900, but that doesn't work.

I'll keep trying.

----------

## anigel

I don't know which network controller is used it T2, but I'm sure this is not à SIS900.

sis900 module can only be used for Terminator P4/533 generations (based on SIS chipset). T2 are based on Intel chipset, or on ATI integrated device... The last case seems confirmed by the output of lspci.

Could you post here the output of lspci -v please ?

----------

## jonaswidarsson

Hello,

After disabling APCI (not ACPI) (and the ethernet device ...  :Embarassed: ) in BIOS, lspci returns:

```
3Com Corporation 3Com 3C920B-EMB-WNM Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 40)
```

But the chip I saw when looking into the box is called REALTEK 8201BL.

I quote from this page: *Quote:*   

> To: Eriq Lamar <eqe@cox.net>
> 
> Date: Tue, 10 Jun 2003 00:06:55 +0200
> 
> Eriq Lamar <eqe@cox.net> writes: 
> ...

 EDIT: Note that they are talking FreeBSD here.

So I checked the modules list (This is the 2004.2 liveCD BTW) and there is a module called "mii". I tried it, and it returns no errors, but still no eth device shows up.

Let me guess, a device should show up in "dmesg | grep eth" if it was enabled by an "modprobe mii", shouldn't it? However, it does not.

Furtherly,

Since lspci returns a 3Com ethernet device, this is really twisting messages.

1) The product info page says "sis" chipset, which is confirmed by this thread.

2) the "mii" module is the only module that doesn't fail on modprobe

3) lspci lists a 3Com device.

Eh?

----------

## Trevoke

If you are trying to install from the LiveCD, try using "smp" to boot as opposed to "gentoo".

the 2.6 kernel (called smp in the boot menu) works better with auto-configuration.

----------

## jonaswidarsson

 *jonaswidarsson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 3Com Corporation 3Com 3C920B-EMB-WNM Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 40)
> ```
> ...

 Oh, I forgot to mention I couldn't find any module for this device string. I would be pleased to see 3c92x or something in the list but there are none like that, not here either:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Ethernet-HOWTO-4.html#card-intro

----------

## sireyessire

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) lspci lists a 3Com device.
> 
> Eh?

 

Let's assume lspci is right, have you tried with a 3Com driver?

----------

## jonaswidarsson

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Let's assume lspci is right, have you tried with a 3Com driver?

 I am trying smp right now.

It didn't autodetect any eth device either. 

I'll try to find a driver for 3Com 920.

----------

## Trevoke

http://www.linuxcompatible.org/thread1296-1.html

http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2003-Sep/2886.html

----------

## jonaswidarsson

If you meant "disabling apic at boot", I tried it, no difference.

Please confirm or deny that "dmesg | grep eth" would list the card if it was inserted into kernel, fully operating. Otherwise, I do not know how to test for success.

----------

## sireyessire

 *jonaswidarsson wrote:*   

> If you meant "disabling apic at boot", I tried it, no difference.
> 
> Please confirm or deny that "dmesg | grep eth" would list the card if it was inserted into kernel, fully operating. Otherwise, I do not know how to test for success.

 

i confirm, or you could try to see if it appears in

```
 ifconfig -a
```

----------

## Trevoke

It ought to.

You can test for success using "ping -c 3 www.google.com" or "net-setup eth0" or "lsmod" and looking for loaded modules..

Those links spoke about an odd 3com / Nvidia network card, it's confusing me.

Also, the Asus website doesn't link a Terminator T-2 ... What is it exactly? P4? AMD ? Socket?

----------

## jonaswidarsson

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> It ought to.
> 
> You can test for success using "ping -c 3 www.google.com" or "net-setup eth0" or "lsmod" and looking for loaded modules..
> 
> Those links spoke about an odd 3com / Nvidia network card, it's confusing me.
> ...

 

Here's the box, and I have a Celeron in it:

http://uk.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=T2-R%20Standard&langs=11

What bothers me is the lousy specification. 

Alright, it doesn't say Linux in the OS support list, but who would expect such a list to be exact? Besides, it was the cheapest box available at the web shop,, as my criteria was "small and silent", as this is only going (I hope)  to be a firewall/web-server in my house.

Since I plan for a firewall I actually have another NIC, 8139too, and that one works fine. Unfortunately, I have only one stinking PCI slot in the box and To make value of this, I need to get the onboard NIC working. Otherwise I could as well sell the box... I got it delivered yesterday... One would expect the cheapest available box to utilize known and well supported hardware, huh?

sigh...

----------

## jonaswidarsson

On various sites/mailing lists, I read  that this NIC (3C920) should be 3c905c compatible, and which would be supported by the 3c59x module, which is actually loaded according to lsmod. However, it also says it is not used.

The IRQ of the card is 3. Can I sort of force the correct configuration onto the kernel so it would catch the NIC?

----------

## jonaswidarsson

Oh, how a boring way this is to learn...

----------

## Trevoke

Well, worse comes to worst, I suggest you go download the two boot floppies on ftp.netbsd.org ... NetBSD has support for pretty much any and everything, except my toaster.

If you want your machine to be a firewall/web server, *BSD is better, usually, although it is as usual a matter of choice.

No doubt, however, that NetBSD would help you find out what it is.

----------

## jonaswidarsson

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Well, worse comes to worst, I suggest you go download the two boot floppies on ftp.netbsd.org ... NetBSD has support for pretty much any and everything, except my toaster.
> 
> If you want your machine to be a firewall/web server, *BSD is better, usually, although it is as usual a matter of choice.
> 
> No doubt, however, that NetBSD would help you find out what it is.

 Yeah... Why not...

If another OS fixes this...

I'll try. I just hate the default console of freebsd... blääää!

NetBSD I've never tried.

----------

## Trevoke

I believe NetBSD uses csh by default, however (pkg_add ?) bash exists.

----------

## jonaswidarsson

Impatient as I am, and not bothering too much about the bandwidth, I tried a FreeBSD 4.10 (STABLE) release just for kicks, since the netbsd link you provided didn't work ATM.

Funny nor freebsd managed to detect that NIC...

I will return to linux hunting for yet another while.

You know, using gentoo is half the purpose having this "server". Actually, it is just a toy.

EDIT: I saw netbsd is up again. I'll give it a try.

----------

## jonaswidarsson

After some sleep I re-read parts of this thread and found that:

ifconfig -a

returns an interface called "tap0"

what's that?

I google for it and everyone is talking about dialup, but I am almost completely sure that this box does not hav a modem. 

(there's no modem jack, and it says "no modem" in any documentation)

----------

## jonaswidarsson

while netbsd iso was downloading, I went back to the gentoo livecd to try to get the 8129too module based NIC working. Thought I might at least start installing gentoo on the box. You know... just to try...

Well well, it doesn't want to reach the network.

If the NIC is UP on a dhcp leased config, and the gateway is as correct as it is on this laptop, and I try to ping the gateway (which is no problem at all from the laptop) and this fails - "Network is unreachable"... What could be wrong?

I don't understand. The chipset 8129 is not uncommon, so it should work. It is ok to ssh between the laptop and the "server" (that is: across a switch in the local network), did that several times. It is not the cables, because the cable used on this laptop does not change anything if pluged into the server.

Hmmm...

This problem is greater than just an undetectable NIC.

----------

## Trevoke

can you ping, say, www.google.com ?

Otherwise, try re-running "dhcpcd eth0" (or whatever the NIC is).

or .. ifconfig eth0 IP_ADDRESS broadcast $BROADCAST netmask $NETMASK up

route add default gw $GATEWAY

.. try that.

----------

## jonaswidarsson

Nah, I'd ping the servers I run because thery're closer...

My laptop can ping my gateway, the company webserver  etc.

Even when all "ifconfig" and "route -n" displays exactly the same values, it works on the laptop but not on the server.

I am starting to believe there is hardware configuration needed to be done here. I read somewhere yesterday about someone downloading a DOS utility to change something important in a 3Com card.

But I have greater problems than just finding the card. I mean the PCI-slot NIC obviously works, but won't allow me to access the Internet.

I'll keep looking.

Thank you for helping me.

----------

## jonaswidarsson

It is interesting that the PCI slot NIC can actually lease an address from the dhcp server at my ISP, and everything is set up correctly AFAICT, but it still cannot access the gateway.

I had the thought recently that maybe the ISP BLOCKS this additional computer for some reason? (ie, to prevent clusters on a single ADSL connection or something) ... Blocks by keeping track of MAC adresses or something. I don't know.

----------

## Trevoke

Is the gateway yours?

All those computers in the house.. Do you have a hardware box, or a computer that works as a gateway?

May want to check settings and make sure it's open to accepting more connections than what you have already.

----------

## jonaswidarsson

The "gateway" is the one provided by my ISP.

I managed to ping the gateway and other adresses in a sudden.

I am trying to work out why, and of course it doesn't work anymore...

I'll be back with details (maybe).

/Jonas

----------

## anigel

Hello !

Sorry to come and disturb the thread, but an good idea to improve lisibility of this topic would be to open a new thread, in a english part of the forum, and link it here ?

Thanks in advance  :Smile: 

----------

## jonaswidarsson

Yes, it actually crossed my mind many times.

I usually don't hi'jack threads, and this isn't really a good place to talk about this problem either.

I searched the forums for matches about asus terminator t2 and this thread was the best match. Since I don't understand the language I could only guess anyone had experiences with this hardware.

But on the other hand, I've been quite over-correct in other discussions, creating new threads upon any different aspect of a collection of problems, resulting in lots of links between pages. That's a bad thing to do as well.

But I get your point very well, french forum, french topic and all...

I'll start over elsewhere on next message. and post a link here.

/Jonas

----------

## jonaswidarsson

Here it is:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1737790#1737790

----------

## kwenspc

As I know, mii is not a full-fonctional module. It provides some common functions used by other more specifics modules. 

For example, ethernet cards based on Via-rhine technology need mii module in addition to rhine module (I'dont remember exactly what is the name of the rhine module...).

So, you will need another module to use with the mii module but which one? I don't know...  :Confused: 

[EDIT] le temps de réfléchir à mon anglais plus que bancal et je suis en retard...outdated post [/EDIT]

----------

## Trevoke

Bah c'est pas grave, va poster dans le nouveau thread  :Smile: 

----------

## jeurigol

Pour recoller au post initial j'ai quelques questions aussi concernant les baberbones, enfin plus exactement les divx box. J'ai en effet une carte mére ATX classique et un PIV 1,8 GHz qui trainent sur mon bureau depuis 2 mois et je pense de plus en plus les utiliser comme divx box / lecteur de DVD. 

Je pense acheter un boitier desktop (j'ai pas des moyens énormes sinon j'aurais essayé d'utiliser seulement mon proc avec un asus terminator). La plupart des boitiers aborbables sont vendus avec une alim de 200 W... C'est suffisant? Est ce que cette machine peut être rentable en performances / bruit /prix par rapport à un lecteur de DVD classique?

Sinon une LFS qui boote en 10 secondes ça m'intéresse pas mal aussi, c'est facilement faisable? J'avais fait une LFS autrefois mais je m'étais borné à suivre à la lettre toutes les indications, j'étais loin d'obtenir un résultat très satisfaisant (il est vrai que je faisais mes premiers pas sous linux à l'époque).

----------

## kwenspc

200watts c'est suffisant si tu n'as pas plus qu'1 dd et 1 lecteur dvd et pas trop de ventilos...

après niveau prix je pense pas qu'on puisse faire moins cher qu'un lecteur dvd à 50euros mais ce qu'il faut voir c'est que ta divx box peut contenir autant de divx que ton dd peut en prendre.

tu peus aussi mettre des jeux avec myth tv, il y a tout plein d'émulateur de console etc...

Donc c'est plus qu'un lecteur de dvd de salon.

Pour ce qui est du bruit je pense que tu peus t'en tirer vu que ton cpu est assez ancien,  un bon ventilo à 25euros silencieux peut faire l'affaire. Ensuite je serais plus pour prendre une autre alim, non pas à cause de la puissance délivrée mais plutôt à cause du bruit. Une petite alimentation passive fortron par exemple fera tres bien l'affaire. Dans un minitour et le tour est joué  :Smile: 

de qu'il faut voir avant tout c'ets qu'une telle machine se doit avant tout d'être pluri-disciplinaire à l'inverse d'un lecteur dvd de salon. 

Après pour une distrib je vois pas pouquoi on choisirais une LFS plutôt qu'une gentoo. Il est tout à fait possible d'arriver au même résultat avec une gentoo. SUffit de faire un bon noyau monolithique, d'enlever hotplug, cron, les logs etc...tu vires le max de services qui servent à rien pour ce genre de bécane et c'est bon. Tu mets pas d'attente au niveau de grub. Enfin bref tout ça pour dire que c'est possible avec une gentoo quoi...d'autant plus que tu auras moins de problème à suivre la mise à jour de tes paquets.Last edited by kwenspc on Tue Nov 09, 2004 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jonaswidarsson

I unwatch this topic now, so if someone wishes to comment my case, please use the provided link on page two.

/Jonas

----------

## Zorglube61

Je viens de voir ça sur pc-inpact :

http://pchdtv.com/hd_3000.html

Cela coute cher mais si ca peut peut aider .

----------

